# Freebsd not recognizing 2T hard drive.



## Alex83706 (Jan 17, 2019)

Freebsd 12-release is giving me an error message on startup. Can not get information on disk unit 0x81. It does see the disk and reports it as drive E on the initial setup screen. First screen after boot. What should I look for to get FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE to recognize and work with my new 2Terabyte drive. What I've done is to purchase the disk and install it. This is the second hard disk to be installed in the last month. The first was a 500G drive. Could it be the size?

T.I.A.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Jan 18, 2019)

What you mean when you say "drive E"



Alex83706 said:


> It does see the disk and reports it as drive E on the initial setup screen



What is the output of `ls -la /dev/ada*`

Maybe the disk does not have a partition scheme, what is the output of `gpart show`


----------



## Alex83706 (Jan 18, 2019)

```
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x5e Jan 17 14:50 /dev/ada0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x76 Jan 17 14:50 /dev/ada1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x7c Jan 17 14:50 /dev/ada1p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x7d Jan 17 14:50 /dev/ada1p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x7e Jan 17 07:50 /dev/ada1p3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x7f Jan 17 14:50 /dev/ada1p4
```
It should be showing another disk but does not.

```
=>       40  976773088  ada1  GPT  (466G)
         40     409600     1  efi  (200M)
     409640       1024     2  freebsd-boot  (512K)
     410664        984        - free -  (492K)
     411648    4194304     3  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
    4605952  972167168     4  freebsd-zfs  (464G)
  976773120          8        - free -  (4.0K)
```
It is showing my da* drives but not the 2T drive like I would like.


----------



## VladiBG (Jan 18, 2019)

use camcontrol(8) to list the attached devices or view them in dmesg(8) 
`camcontrol devlist -v`


----------



## Bobi B. (Jan 18, 2019)

Could be one or several of:

OS doesn't see the drive (verify with `camcontrol devlist`),
the drive does not have a valid partition table and partition (verify with `gpart show <device>`; no partition table if not listed by gpart(8), no partitions if only partition table shown),
no filesystem is created (verify with `fstyp /dev/<device><partition>`),
no filesystem is mounted (verify with `mount`).


----------



## Alex83706 (Jan 18, 2019)

```
root@thelargerocean:/home/dan # camcontrol devlist -v
scbus0 on ahcich0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus0 target -1 lun ffffffff () 
scbus1 on ahcich1 bus 0:
<SanDisk SDSSDA120G Z32080RL>      at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<>                                 at scbus1 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus2 on ahcich2 bus 0:
<ASUS DRW-24F1ST   c 1.01>         at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass1)
<>                                 at scbus2 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus3 on ahcich3 bus 0:
<WDC WD5000AAKX-60U6AA0 18.01H18>  at scbus3 target 0 lun 0 (pass2,ada1)
<>                                 at scbus3 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus4 on ahcich4 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus4 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus5 on ahcich5 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus5 target -1 lun ffffffff ()
scbus-1 on xpt0 bus 0:
<>                                 at scbus-1 target -1 lun ffffffff (xpt0)
```
Nope, not reporting ada2 at all.


----------



## Alex83706 (Jan 18, 2019)

Martin Paredes said:


> What you mean when you say "drive E"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The setup for 12.0-RELEASE reports three drives. C, D, E Bios recognizes the 2T drive but freebsd does not. I was hoping it was a kern.geom setting somewhere that I could adjust.


----------



## Emrion (Jan 18, 2019)

It isn't for sure the size (I have some 2 TB disks that run under FreeBSD). I'd look into BIOS settings to see if there is something that forbid auto detection of this disk.

What is your motherboard?


----------



## Alex83706 (Jan 18, 2019)

It's a gigabyte ga-970 I think. After checking the bios more thoroughly. I've found that it has a reported size of 0. I'm guessing it is a bad drive. Will exchange it in a few day.  Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 18, 2019)

Check drive cables too - they typically don't go bad but it is a possibility.


----------



## reddy (Jan 18, 2019)

Martin Paredes said:


> Your disks are:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



From what I've found, this serial number is not the one of a 2 TB drive. Of course, this is just speculation until the OP tells us more about his actual setup since something clearly does not add up.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2019)

ada0 is a 120GB Sandisk SSD, ada1 is a 500GB Western Digital, their model/type identifications are printed in the camcontrol(8) output.  No 2TB drive is showing up. Even if the disk didn't have a partition table it should still show up.



Alex83706 said:


> After checking the bios more thoroughly. I've found that it has a reported size of 0. I'm guessing it is a bad drive. Will exchange it in a few day.


Yeah, that doesn't sound good. Check the cables first too (that's easily done so can't hurt to try). If other cables still show a 0 size, better return it.


----------

